# "Hedo: Pumped and Platinum?"



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I read this article this morning in the Bee. It's a pretty good article about Hedo Turkoglu and how he's beefed up his upper body strength in the offseason.

http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/4192292p-5214645c.html

This paragraph I thought was particularly interesting.

"At least that's the plan when he rejoins the Kings and tries again to push Doug Christie for the starting job at shooting guard, a choice between the versatility and offensive potential of Turkoglu and the defense, superior energy and focus of the incumbent."

I like Turkoglu's game, but I'd much rather have Christie starting at SG, for next season, anyway.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I read this article this morning in the Bee. It's a pretty good article about Hedo Turkoglu and how he's beefed up his upper body strength in the offseason.
> 
> http://www.sacbee.com/content/sports/story/4192292p-5214645c.html
> ...




Hedo can't play the type of D Christie has, he's more polished offensively, but I just don't see him being aggressive and applying pressure to the other 2's & 3's.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

That's what I think, too. Christie is one of the best perimeter defenders in the league now, and the Kings already have 3 major offense threats (Webber, Bibby, Stojakovic) starting anyways...


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

I like the bench lift of Bobby Jackson, Hedo, Pollard and now Clark. The Kings are going to win this year I gurantee it. Lakers barely edged Sac with crappy officiating and bad free throw shooting. Clark just ends the Lakers the only thing they got to worry about is what to do with Pollard and Funderburke.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Oh man, I can't wait for the season to start. Things are looking good this season... REALLy good. This is good news. I don't think he'll get to start, but he'll definitely be getting more minutes.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

there only one thing keeping the kings away from a ring.
ud say the LAKERS right?
but i wouldnt 
id say
that Webber doesnt go to jail and let them stop bothering him about **** that happened in the past!


----------



## Juan (Jun 13, 2002)

I think the Kings improved with Clark but not enough to beat the Lakers. A healthy Shack and Kobe will be very hard to beat, remember, they were not 100% in that series and had no home court.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

They had no home court because Sac had a better regular season! The home court advantage was well earned. XD And I think Clark is a GREAT addition. The guy is starter material, and will provide a great lift for the Kings. Now Chris Webber will have a solid backup.

Oh, and I think the Kings were good enough to beat the Lakers last year. The Lakers didn't beat the Kings... the Kings beat themselves. They really lacked experience. This year is different, though.

I'm not that concerned with Webber. I think he'll be fine.


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mike</b>!
> Clark just ends the Lakers


Kings - A huge upgrade with Clark, But he won't "END" the Lakers


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b><<<D>>></b>!
> 
> 
> Kings - A huge upgrade with Clark, But he won't "END" the Lakers


Yeah, guys, let's keep this in perspective. Keon Clark averaged 11 PPG and 7 RPG. Those are not stellar numbers. He's a nice pickup, but I really don't think he will do much more than ease off some minutes from Divac so he can get some rest.


----------

